
Firefox Offers Recommendations with Latest Test Pilot Experiment: Advance - Vinnl
https://blog.mozilla.org/blog/2018/08/07/firefox-offers-recommendations-with-latest-test-pilot-experiment-advance/
======
Vinnl
Note that this doesn't work like the recommendations in the activity stream,
where recommendations are picked client-side from a standardised list.

> we want people to clearly understand that Laserlike will receive their web
> browsing history before installing the experiment

Thus, keep that in mind before installing the extension:
[https://testpilot.firefox.com/experiments/advance](https://testpilot.firefox.com/experiments/advance)

